# بشرى الى جميع اقسام كليه العلوم( كيمياء وكيمياء حيوى وميكرو بيولوجى) مجموعه كتب قيمه



## احمد بكرى (3 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
Manual On Basic Semen Analysis 2002
رابط التحميل المباشر للملف
http://rapidshare.de/files/21369160/manual2002.rar.html
حجم الملف 672 كيلو بايت
يمكنكم استخدام برامج التحميل
لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم



tep1 Kaplan - Anatomy.rar 20.8 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/10583154/...atomy.rar.html
Step1 Kaplan - Behavioral_Sciences.rar 6.54 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/10584079/...ences.rar.html
Step1 Kaplan - Biochemistry.rar 11.8 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/10585185/...istry.rar.html
Step1 Kaplan - Microbiology-Immunology.rar 14.1 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/10586400/...ology.rar.html
Step1 Kaplan - Pathology.rar 9.64 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/10587184/...ology.rar.html
Step1 Kaplan - Pharmacology.rar 3.30 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/10587486/...ology.rar.html
Step1 Kaplan - Physiology.rar 14.6 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/10588770/...ology.rar.html
Step1 Kaplan - Qbook.rar 22.5 Mb
http://rapidshare.de/files/10590776/...Qbook.rar.html
Step1 Kaplan - YOUR KAPLAN MEDICAL TIMELINE.rar 390 KB
http://rapidshare.de/files/10590842/...ELINE.rar.html
Step1 Kaplan - Errata.rar 260 KB
http://rapidshare.de/files/10585224/...rrata.rar.html

Or Mirror 103.6 MB
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EDQ83STX

اضخم موسوعه كيميائيه : 
ttp://rapidshare.de/files/1094570/Lange_s_Handbook_of_Chemistry.pdf.html


http://rapidshare.de/files/5693615/AEHHIJBDGA.rar.html
pass: tF 


الكتاب الطبي اطلس الدم الملون Color Atlas of Hematology


حمل من هنا :

http://rapidshare.de/files/9624619/CHema.rar 


Password: www.AvaxHome.ru




http://www.medical-dictionary.ro/download.html




للتحميل برجاء نسخ اللينكات الى متصفحك أو برنامج الداونلود / الروابط مباشرة
***Unit 1 (INTRODUCTION, THE PROKARYOTIC CELL (BACTERIA), THE EUKARYOTIC CELL):
http://www.cat.cc.md.us/~gkaiser/pdflg/unit_1.pdf
***Unit 2 (FUNGI, PROTOZOA, VIRUSES, INNATE IMMUNITY):
http://www.cat.cc.md.us/~gkaiser/pdflg/unit_2.pdf
***Unit 3 (ADAPTIVE IMMUNITY) :
http://www.cat.cc.md.us/~gkaiser/pdflg/unit_3.pdf
***Unit 4 (MICROBIAL GENETICS): 
http://www.cat.cc.md.us/~gkaiser/pdflg/unit_4.pdf
***TAKE HOME UNIT 4 GENETICS REVIEW EXAM:
http://www.cat.cc.md.us/~gkaiser/pdflg/thu4.pdf
***BIOL 230 LAB MANUAL:
http://www.cat.cc.md.us/~gkaiser/pdf...005_master.pdf 



الموسوعة العملاقة Encyclopedia of Water Science لعلم الماء


حمل من هنا :

http://rapidshare.de/files/9850156/GaleWatScien.zip

كتاب علم الاحياء التطبيقي Applied Dairy Microbiology 


حمل من هنا:

http://rapidshare.de/files/11271501/...crobiology.rar
ايها الاخوه لا تنسونا من صالح دعاءكم ولا تنسوا اخوانكم فى فلسطين والعراق ولبنان وارجوا ان تستفيدوا من هذه الكتب وتكونوا من بناه الامه التى لها ثقل فى المجتمع 

اخوكم / احمد بكرى


----------



## احمد بكرى (3 أغسطس 2006)

*مجموعه اخرى من الكتب القيمه (ولا تنسونى من دعاءكم )*

مجموعه كتب اخرى قيمه لمن يريد الاطلاع فى مختلف المجالات الكيماويه 
Chemistry and Technology of Agrochemical Formulations


http://rapidshare.de/files/17781020/5K200604110006.rar.html​

PASSWORD: A11tu06cAtOaF1​

Vogel's Textbook of Quantitative Chemical Analysis


http://rapidshare.de/files/24334309/5K200604080027.rar



PASS: A9su06vToQcA5



http://rapidshare.de/files/1513403/vogel_quantitative_chemical_analysis_ocr_5th_ed.dj vu.html


URL: /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0582446937


CRC Handbook of Pesticides


http://rapidshare.de/files/12878290/CRC_Handbook_of_Pesticides_www.bookwarez.org.rar.h tml

http://rapidshare.de/files/14339414/CRC_Handbook_of_Pesticides_www.forumakademi.com.ra r.html​

PASSWORD: www.forumakademi.com​​



Dairy Chemistry and Biochemistry


http://rapidshare.de/files/4995624/Dairy_Chemistry_and_Biochemistry__P._F._Fox___P._L ._H_McSweeney__by_polyto.pdf.html


Mirror:​

http://rapidshare.de/files/15342339/DairyChemistryAndBiochemistry_muyac.rar​

Survey of Industrial Chemistry (Topics in Applied Chemistry)


http://rapidshare.de/files/10319296/SIC.pdf.html


http://rapidshare.de/files/17000458/PJChenier.rar.html​


Password: www.AvaxHome.ru​

http://rapidshare.de/files/17075250/4545427288394.rar.html​

pass:http://s15.invisionfree.com/lekar/​


Handbook of Petroleum Product Analysis (Chemical Analysis: A Series of Monographs on Analytical Chemistry and Its Applications)


http://rapidshare.de/files/13359373/...lysis.rar.html​



Antioxidants in Foods: Practical Applications



http://rapidshare.de/files/9939413/AOIFPA.rar.html​



Password: polyto05​


http://rapidshare.de/files/20383300/Antioxidants_spidey.rar



Password:spiderman


Excel for Chemists: A Comprehensive Guide (2nd Edition)


http://rapidshare.de/files/14019529/excel_for_chemists.rar.html


http://rapidshare.de/files/15623125/Excel_for_Chemists.rar.html


http://rapidshare.de/files/15380445/ExcelForChemists_muyac.part1.rar


http://rapidshare.de/files/15380479/ExcelForChemists_muyac.part2.rar


http://rapidshare.de/files/15380307/ExcelForChemists_muyac.part3.rar


Hello..This link: Complete Book and CD ROM with excel files​

http://rapidshare.de/files/20059556/excel_chemistry_cdrom.zip.html​


Industrial Organic Chemicals, 2nd Edition


http://rapidshare.de/files/23854159/Industrial_Organic_Chemicals.rar.html


Refrigeration and Air Conditioning, Third Edition


http://rapidshare.de/files/9696368/e075064219x.pdf


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XF0G9HWQ​

Password:www.blueportal.org​


http://rapidshare.de/files/21137603/TROTT__A._R.__2000_._Refrigeration_and_Air-Conditioning__3rd_ed._.rar



: Fire and Explosion Hazards Handbook of Industrial Chemicals


http://rapidshare.de/files/13902132/TDavletshina.rar.html​

Chemistry of Petrochemical Processes


http://rapidshare.de/files/3046122/Chemistry_Of_Petrochemical_Processes__2Nd_Edition_ _S_Matar___L_F_Hatch__By_Polyto.pdf.html


*http://rapidshare.de/files/20901001/MATAR__S.__2000_._Chemistry_of_Petrochemical_Proce sses__2nd_ed._.rar*


Chemical Process Equipment, Selection and Design (Butterworth's Series in Chemical Engineering)​


----------



## haadi (8 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ Gamalallla
مشكووووووووووور و الله ايوفقك 
... ولا حرمك الله من أجرها غدا إن شاء الله.


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (2 يناير 2007)

الأخ احمد بكري 0
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود المضني 0


----------



## Eng.Foam (10 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً


شكراً جزيلا


----------

